# BANGKOK 2011: 'The Baddest of the Bad...



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

...the coolest of the cool'
_Run-D.M.C. - King of Rock_

No trip around Asia is complete without stopping over in Bangkok. Despite not being as well ordered and building all that crazy stuff as some Chinese mega-cities that can be found in my signature, it's arguably the most freakin awesome, vibrant, hottest, craziest, tastiest, sexiest and generally the greatest city on our planet! No joke. So it's Bangkok time again. Some places that I have already been to but also some that I haven't seen before. Thanks to our SSC Thai forumer Atom from Ayutthaya who took me around town and showed some less central but interesting locations. 

First a short video clip I made with my camcorder






1. Suvarnabhumi Airport arrivals area. The Airport terminal was completed in 2007 and to this day remains one of the largest and most impressive airport terminals in the world. Designed by Murphy/Jahn (who also designed Berlin Sony Center, Guangzhou Leatop Plaza, Frankfurt Messeturm and many other impressive buildings) it is an impressive structure


2. After endless delays the Airport Rail Link was opened in 2010. You can take an ordinary train with a few intermediate stops (takes 30 minutes) or express non-stop service which takes 15 minutes but is more expensive. As an alternative you can take a taxi. Being a fan of rail and public transport I always take a train when possible. And I wasn't disappointed. The railway is excellent. Served by smooth and modern German Siemens Desiro trains similar to those commonly used in Great Britain


3. Airport train ticket machine. Upon payment it gives an RFID token which works exactly same as in metro trains around the world


4. Views from the train


5. Airport road exit joins Krungthep-Chon Buri Motorway which is parallel to the railway track and is used to go from the Airport to Bangkok. 


6.


7.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

On the train from airport to Phaya Thai station in central Bangkok

8


9
We're going faster than cars 


10


11


12


13


14


15


16


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

17


18


19


20


21


22


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

23. Phaya Thai station. Terminal station of the Airport Railway


24.



26. BTS Skytrain Phaya Thai station


27.


28. New BTS trainsets. These are made using Bombardier Movia platform and produced in China by Changchun Railway Vehicles company. The new trainsets have 4 cars compared to 3 cars used by the original Siemens trains which are still in service


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

29. 


30.


31. Siam BTS station which is the main BTS hub where currently existing two lines intersect


32.


33.


34. Near Asoke junction


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

:applause:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice pictures!


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

I liked your series very much, and this Bangkok thread is again so good that I feel like visiting the city myself. looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

I also like your series. You have great quality pictures. Keep 'em coming kay:


----------



## dooonut (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures )


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you!


35. For the next batch of photos we're jumping to a slightly less central location not far from Don Mueang airport about 15km North from Siam shopping area. A new massive (and I mean massive) government complex has just been opened. Bangkok is trying to drive the "multi-center" strategy which should remove some governmental institutions and businesses from existing overcrowded central areas and so help sort transport problems and create a more balanced urban development pattern. 



36. Everyone can enter the government complex. There are some shops, cafes and services. Looks a little quiet on an ordinary day but I guess it will take some time for things to pick up after more developments will get implemented around the area


37.


38. Driving somewhere away from central areas of Bangkok...


39. A new (well, kind of) residential district. Looks nice and modern if not one "but": some of the buildings (residential and commercial) are abandoned and stand empty. The situation may be improving now but it is obvious that one of the main reasons for such a development failure was the lack of rail transportation connecting it to the central areas of the city. Bangkok has been a little late with developing metro and other urban rail modes of transport hence urban development hit some troubles. Situation is improving as new MRT and BTS lines are being constructed and planned for the future 



40.


41.


42. Another new residential district.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

43. Impact Convention Center 


44. Residential areas


45. Street views


46.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

47.


48.


49.


50. If I am not mistaken those concrete pillars on the left were intended for a never-built BTS Skytrain line. They are unlikely to be re-used as route planning has changed over years. The good thing is that expansion of metro and Skytrain is happening


51.


52.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

oh. you went so for from the city. and i can see my condo in you photos. 5555++


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

hackmanjkk said:


> and i can see my condo in you photos. 5555++


What a coincidence. 
Which one is your condo?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Pansori said:


> Thank you!
> 36.-37. Everyone can enter the government complex. There are some shops, cafes and services. Looks a little quiet on an ordinary day but I guess it will take some time for things to pick up after more developments will get implemented around the area


Well, those shops, cafes and services are for those governemtn officials alogn with those who come to contact with goernment officials (i.e. immigration issue, tax issue and so on) so they don't have to go outside.



Pansori said:


> 38. Driving somewhere away from central areas of Bangkok...


Driving from Government Complex to Muengthong Thani via Chang Watthana road - the photo here is Chang watthana Interchange



Pansori said:


> 39. A new (well, kind of) residential district. Looks nice and modern if not one "but": some of the buildings (residential and commercial) are abandoned and stand empty. The situation may be improving now but it is obvious that one of the main reasons for such a development failure was the lack of rail transportation connecting it to the central areas of the city. Bangkok has been a little late with developing metro and other urban rail modes of transport hence urban development hit some troubles. Situation is improving as new MRT and BTS lines are being constructed and planned for the future


Muangthong Thani has been developped in early 1990's with a hope to attract those form Hongkong to come but it failed to attract those from Hong Kong who are now living in Vancuver or so.

However, it has been filled up with those teachers in governemtn schools and families of armed force personnels after Ministry of Defence alogn with SUpreme commander HQ have soem of their units to Muangthogn Thani and (later on) Government Complex. 

The real magnet is IMPACT which have originally 8 units - the 9th and the 10th unit has been added later and the even bigger magnet is the Challenger which has been built on the old parkign lot site.

This has helped to raised the status of Pakkret municipal from Town to City. Nevertheless, some of condo units have never been finished ... 

The main transport lien to link with downtown is North BKK expressway that connect with Srirat expressway at Chaeng Watthana. BMTA has fileld up with BMTA bus No. 166 and then the vans have used this expressway to link with downtown at Victory Monument ... so the proposed mass transit along the expressway (copied from Chicago in the 1960's) which is the original proposal of Expressway Authority in the 1970's has NEVER been realized at all. 



Pansori said:


> 40.-42.Another new residential district.


That is what inside Muangthogn Thani includigng the old and unfinished buidign in 40. and finished building the route from Sukhothai Thammathiraj University to IMPACT in 41. and condo which have been done and sold to those who want to live in Maungthogn Thani area but cannot afford the single Suburb houses - BTW, there are lots of Generals, Admirals, and Air Marshalls and theri families becomign the residents of this subub villages within Muangthogn Thani though. 

Muangthong Thani also have another connection with Chang Watthana road via Prachachuen road (a road in parallel with Prapa canal) as shown in 46.

After turngin left at Chaeng Watthana, you'll see Tesco Lotus on Chaeng Watthana road as shown in 47. and Big C. algoi nwith the sign to Bevery Hills (the old defunct Phongphet Market whic has been redevelopped as Bevery Hills village) as shown in 48. 

After you pass Laksi Intersection shown in 49., you will see that DAMNING old relict of defunct Hopewell before reachign Wat laksi U.Turn shown in 50. ... Hope that JICA loan to creat the red line commuter will change all of that ... 

After you turn left to Ngam wongwat at Bang khen intersection, you are headign to Kaset intersection as shown in 51. 

In 52., you are gogin down form the tollway to reach Dailynews and Kasetsart U. (Vibhavadee side) though.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice tour, I loved the video


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Wisarut, thanks for your explanations. You surely know it all.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

^^ ^
YOU have passed very near to my home after all!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The next destination: *Crystal Design Center (CDC)*. CDC located about 15km from Siam is a large lifestyle, hi-end household and interior design shopping complex made of number of different stores including 40+ restaurants and area totalling about 100 000 sq.m. Currently it also lacks rail access but an MRT line is planned somewhere nearby. The buildings are designed by a number local and foreign architects



53.


54.


55.


56. Exterior with naked concrete seems to be trendy these days


57.


58.


59.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

209. *Erawan* shrine. One of the busiest shrines in the entire Bangkok located in the middle of the action. Statue of god Phra Phrom (Brahma)


210


211.


212.


213. 


214.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

i still follow U. nice pic


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Pansori, what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you!

@seldomseen
I use a Canon 350D camera which was one of the most popular entry level DSLRs back in 2005-2006 accompanied with relevant entry level lenses. I'm thinking of getting something new but owing to my current financial situation I will have to postpone this for at least a year or so.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

215.


216.


217. Another shrine just next to Erawan Shrine. A different god this time


218. Snacks


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

219.


220. I usually take photos of pretty girls... but for the sake of equality I had to take a photo of this extremely hot looking guy 



221. Witthayu (Wireless) Road


222.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

223.


224.


225.


226.


227.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

228. Sukhumvit/Phloen Chit Road


229.


230.


231.


232. 


233.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

For taking pictures of the people. I'm sure that if you asked, they would gladly pose for you.


----------



## fotgrafer (Jul 12, 2011)

never see this side of bangkok


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks, although I have never really looked into this part of the world I truly enjoy how you do your photo thread, feels a bit like being in the city, and kudos for the explanations with each picture, it always makes them much more interesting to look at.

If only more photo threads on here were like that though...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you, gentlemen.

More photos shall come

234. Sukhumvit Soi 4. It is one of the busiest sois in this area. Certainly not least due to the presence of the famous Bangkok establishment known as Nana Plaza. It is a building packed with go-go bars (a bit similar to European/American style strip-clubs but supposedly the girls are allowed to leave and join their customers in their private surroundings). In other words it is one of the biggest and most famous red-light districts in Bangkok (and the world, for that matter). It doesn't look like it in the day but we'll be back there in the night to have another look


235.


236.


237.


238.


239.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

240. As the night falls Sukhumvit road gets more vibrant. You'll see girls and ladyboys chatting-up [male] passers by. I did see quite a few African girls there. Some very beautiful ones too. As the night falls Sukhumvit road exposes what Bangkok is famous for: nightlife and entertainment including loads of very beautiful women (and ladyboys too ). Not to be matched by any city anywhere on this planet. Ever.


241. Sukhumvit Road


242. Street markets on Sukhumvit road will be packing up later in the evening and give up the space for street restaurants


243.


244. 


245. Beef, Pork or Chicken snack (Satay, Kebeb... whichever way you call it). It ocsts 10THB for one and usually takes 5-6 to have a decent meal. Extremely tasty.


246.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

247. Pomelo fruits. Those are perhaps my favorite fruits of all. Just like grapefruits but larger and sweeter. Eating too much, however, may cause your stomach to go a little nuts 


248. Lots of movement and action in Sukhumvit Soi 4 near Nana Entertainment Plaza. This place turns extremely lively at night. The old guy seems happy and lost among all those ladies (and ladyboys). I wonder if his family know what he's up to?


259. Soi 4 near Nana Hotel. The girls (or are they ladyboys?) standing on the sidewalk and trying to win attention from passers by. They don't like cameras though. Once they noticed me pointing my camera at them they immediately turned around and/or covered their faces. Therefore engaging in this kind of Bangkok night craze photography may be a little uneasy. You'll need a good camera that, unlike mine, can handle extremely high ISO values (3200+) 


260. In case there would be some health issues medicines are sold right on the street in Sukhumvit road. However I didn't try them and have no idea if they work. I'm pretty sure they are counterfeit


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

It's about midnight. A great time to go for a walk...

261. Sukhumvit road. I have no clue why this guy was standing like this. He was just standing topless and demonstrating his belly which made him look like pregnant. He must have smoked something strong 


262.


263.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

264.
Nice girl massage


265. Asoke junction


266.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More night views around Sukhumvit Road

267. 


268. Sukhumvit road. A guy is negotiating something with two girls on the street


269.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

270. 


271. 


272.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice collection of random pictures....also enjoy the captions too. lol: applause:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it really is a great, dirty, messy and fun city! I miss it now


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Deanb said:


> it really is a great, dirty, messy and fun city! I miss it now


I wouldn't say Bangkok is "dirty". It may look messy in places (certainly not everywhere) but most definitely not dirty.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

^^

For the messy part. I blame the messy ugly powerlines.
I'm glad that they'd started to put them underground. The major road anyway.

Example of a thai city after the powerlines had been put underground.

*Phuket City
*
*Before: 2009*

Phuket by harlemdakota

*After: 2010*

Thalang Rd., Phuket, Thailand by Nobythai

Look so much better with them underground.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

True, it looks better. I wonder why Bangkok hasn't done it yet? It's not exactly rocket science and doesn't really cost that much. Although it doesn't really bother me. Bangkok is just as great with overhead power wires as it would be without.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

The main reason is putting them underground is very expensive! It cost 20-30 times more compare to overhead powerlines.
But some major roads and important roads in BKK already have them underground. Like Silom Road, Siam district, Grand Palace area and ratchadamnoen avenue etc. 
Right now they're working on 16 more roads, which include Khaosan Road and some roads in Rattanakosin Island (old area of BKK), Victory Monument area and all the way to Sukhumvit road (finally). They should be complete in 2013.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Very impressive. Have to start making plans to visit this great city


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More photos of the City of Angels


273. View from Asok BTS station


274. Sukhumvit road is busy with new constructions


275. Metro. At the present Bangkok has only one MRT metro line (excluding the two BTS Skytrain lines which are virtually identical to metro). Bangkok has been expanding its rail transport in the recent decade but not as fast as the demand for travel was rising, hence there are some problems with traffic and development. At the present the transport map looks like this. And in the future the MRT network should look something like this. The sooner it happens the better. Even today you can experience how easy it is to get around in areas served by BTS and MRT.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

276. MRT stations are modern and spacious. Very much resembles Singapore MRT


277.


278. *Thanon Yowarat*. The main street of Bangkok Chinatown which is often described as the largest Chinatown in the world. And it is indeed massive. Not your ordinary Western style Chinatown for tourists but rather an extensive urban city district. Lots of dining options there.


279.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Some fantastic shots youve got there, C-Town looks interesting.

Did you try Birds Nest soup that theyre advertising there?


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Chinatown in Bangkok is unique.
There are both beautiful Chinese temples and Thai temples.

Chineses are assimilated to Thai society very well. The new generation of Chineses are proud to be Thai. Most of them can't speak or read Chineses but they still keep some attitude and ceremony in Chinese culture.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool serie of a cool city!

I really like Bangkok when I visited it. Nice people and food! Just stay out of the areas catering to Western tourists...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Ribarca said:


> Cool serie of a cool city!
> 
> I really like Bangkok when I visited it. Nice people and food! Just stay out of the areas catering to Western tourists...


Stay out? No way! 

And those areas also cater for Japanese and other Asian tourists too.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

maybe he was talking about red light districts?:dunno::laugh:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

èđđeůx;82400251 said:


> maybe he was talking about red light districts?:dunno::laugh:


I'm pretty sure these are also more frequented by Japanese, Koreans and Chinese than Westerners. Times are changing.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More Chinatown

280.


281. All kinds of tasty stuff sold around


282.


283.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

284.


285. 


286.


287. Chinese style temple


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

288. Chinatown gates


289.



Following photos are from Silom area

290.


291. :yes:


292. Bangkok tries to go more clean and green. Some newer taxis are using CNG


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

293.


294.


295.


296. Warm rice right on the street


297.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

so how long did you explore china town?


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fascinating city!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice Bangkok street life pics....thanks for posting..:cheer2:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Tnank you.




èđđeůx;82407006 said:


> so how long did you explore china town?


Not too long I guess, just a couple of hours or so. I was walking around some side streets from Yowarat road but didn't take many photos.


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Pansori.
Did you take a boat along the chaopraya river?
Do you have some pics from the river?


I just want to know that
How did you feel when you visit Bangkok first time.
I see many westerners dislike Bangkok in the way of pollution ,traffic jam and claustrophobia pervades due to the narrow pave way with loaded of many stalls. But I also see many westerners love this city due to the vibrant and lively city.

Thank you so much.


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

BKK is beautiful , great city and definite worth visiting.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

bansatorn said:


> Hi Pansori.
> Did you take a boat along the chaopraya river?
> Do you have some pics from the river?
> 
> ...


Thank your for your interest bansatorn. I visited Bangkok in 2006 for the first time and have been there 5 times ever since. I have been on the river boat (on two separate occasions in different years). There should be some older Bangkok threads by me somewhere in this forum. 

I remember I loved Bankok from the first moment I landed there 5 years ago and love it ever since. Traffic and pollution are a negative but they are too minor compared to all the good things you get to see in Bkk.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

298. Soi at Silom road. This one with a number of Karaoke bars which (I would guess) target Japanese visitors


299. *Siam Paragon* Food Hall. For those who love eating and love Thai and other Asian foods (including Chinese) this is going to be one of the most pleasant destination in Bangkok. Those who are familiar with SE Asian style food courts probably suspect what it's all about. Those who don't know - a food court is like a massive public eatery. An equivalent of Western style fast-food South East Asian style. The difference is that instead of shitty and malnutritious burgers there you get a range of real food prepared from fresh ingredients which not only tastes hundred times better but is more nutritious and potentially much more healthy. Every major shopping center or even large supermarket in Thailand (as well As Malaysia and perhaps other SE Asian countries) have food halls like this one (albeit not all are as glitzy and cool... yet most offer excellent food for incredibly good value).


300.


301.


302. Food Hall as it looks in real-life. Very busy at most times although usually you will find a seat. The choice of food is great, the environment is super-clean and food is prepared in a few minutes. Just a great way of eating out. Especially if you're not willing to waste time and money on eating in a "real" restaurant. No need to leave tips either. I always ask myself why, oh WHY don't we have something like this in Europe? That is just a better way to eat. Every time I'm in Bangkok I get fascinated by the Thai daily lunch eating culture be it food courts or street stalls.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

303. 


304.


305. Admittedly I'm a huge fan of honey pork and rice. Nom nom nom...


306.



307.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Pansori said:


> Stay out? No way!
> 
> And those areas also cater for Japanese and other Asian tourists too.


I meant the really raunchy areas. Of which there are many in the city.

I actually meant Khao San Road. To see Western tourists in droves get an "authentic Thai massage" on the streets is just too much.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Ribarca said:


> I meant the really raunchy areas. Of which there are many in the city.
> 
> I actually meant Khao San Road. To see Western tourists in droves get an "authentic Thai massage" on the streets is just too much.


Khao San Road is one of the most exciting locations. To me so it is. 
I have stayed there only once (during my first visit) but come back every time I'm in Bangkok. There is that incredibly beautiful an atmospheric Starbucks just off Khao San Road. It is the only Starbucks in the world where I have been more than once.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

308. One of the main entrances to Central World located on the SOuthern end of the complex and directly connecting to the elevated skywalk which links to the BTS station


309. Bangkok still has quite a few old buses without A/Cs. 


310. Fountain next to Siam Paragon


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

311. Gulliver's Inn. A very nice, if a bit touristy, pub in Sukhumvit Soi 5.


312. Sukhumvit Soi 5


313. Sukhumvit Road


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This bangkok thread is deemed to continue


314.


315.


316.


317.
Elevated skywalk


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

325. Ratchadamri street


326.


327. Near Central World


328.


329.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

318. Amarindradhiraja shrine next to Amarin shopping mall


319. Amarin shopping center which is guarded by the god in the previous photo


320.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More night views from Sukhumvit road

321.


322.


323.


324.
Erawan Shrine. One of the most famous and busiest shrines in Bangkok... busy during the nigh as much as it is during the day


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

325. Ratchadamri street


326.


327. Near Central World


328.


329.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

And a couple of night videos

Erawan shrine





Sukhumvit road


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

I like your pics.
Great!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Few more videos


Sukhumvit Soi 5.





Near MBK shopping center





Near Siam


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some photos (including poeple) on the way from Siam area to Yaowarat. I decided not to take a taxi or bus but just walk for a few kilometers observing the surroundings. There was some rock music show near MBK mall which attracted a crowd of people


330. Phaya Thai street near MBK center


331.


332.


333.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

334.


335.


336.


337.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

338. Samurai


339.


340. 


341.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

342.


343.


344.


345.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

346. Old photos sold on the sidewalk


347. Khao San road. A music event was taking place there


348. Starbucks near Khao San Road. This is the only Starbucks in the world where I have been more than once. I would highly recommend to pay a visit there when visiting Bangkok... this may well be the best and most romantic Starbucks you will ever see


349. 


350. Phra Phrom (Brahma) statue


351.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

352. Khao San Road is sometimes called a 'Backpackers ghetto'. It does feel like it. It may well be Asia's and world's largest hub of backpackers


353. 


354. 


355.


356. Before holidays and after...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

357.


358.


359.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

360. 


361.


362.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

363. Khao San road. Live music performance


364.


365.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

366. AirAsia is a well known brand in Thailand and elsewhere in Asia 


367.


368.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

369.


370.


371. River taxi in Chao Phraya river


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

372. Street connecting Phra Nakhon district (where Khao San is located) to the western areas of Bangkok


373.


374.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Fascinating photos as usual


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you, Imperfect Ending. Still some more to come.


----------



## Soshi9 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing! Bangkok looks like such a vibrant city. I wonder when will the Philippines(Metro Manila) catch up. I'ts still pretty chaotic here. The older parts of the city are very dirty and the street foods are a no no.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

375.About 6km aay Central World tower can be seen. A very different kind of Bangkok there


376.


377.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

378. Back to Sukhumvit near Asok junction


379.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

380. Having rest on the elevated walk near National Stadium BTS station


381. This is where BTS Silom line ends on the west side. Currently there is no BTS connection to the old part of Bangkok


382.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

383.


384. From my own experience Tesco supermarkets in Thiland look much better than ones in Britain


385. The older parts of Bangkok West from Siam. Generally less intense (although still busy in places), more relaxed and slow paced


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

386. Elevated motorway. Bangkok is all criss-crossed by such elevated expressways which make it easily accessible by car (outside of rush hours, of course)


387.


388.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

389. 


390. 


391. Some interesting European style architecture


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

392. 


393.


394. Side streets in the old areas of Bangkok. Peaceful and calm


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

395.


396. 


397.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^what area of Bangkok were those taken in?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

great street photos of BKK! some parts remind me of Tokyo, some of Hong Kong and some, weirdly, of home


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr.Pansori
Have you ever taken the taxi boat in polluted *SANSAB *canal?
It's dangerous with superb dirty and filty canal but It's fun.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm heading to Thailand in December! Will be arriving in Bangkok on December 23.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More photos!

398.


399.


400. Wat Saket area. The temple is open for tourists and offers an elevated observation deck for views of Bangkok


401.


402. A goose sitting in the stream. I think he was sitting there all day and observing passers by


403.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Views from the top of Wat Saket
404. 


405.


406.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

407.


408.


409.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

What is that place anyway? A school?


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Liked it a lot. Truly great pics.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Imperfect Ending said:


> What is that place anyway? A school?


That's Golden Mount (Wat Saket) temple, one of the most famous temples in Bangkok.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

410. Chinese shrine


411.


412. Small vegetable market


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

413. BNE


414.


415.


416. A hostel near National Stadium. I loved the exterior


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

417.


418. Coming back to the modern Bangkok (near Siam)


419.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

420.


421.


422.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A couple of videos

Near Siam Paragon shopping center





BTS Skytrain





Between Phloen Chit and Nana


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll try to finish off with the photos soon 

Some more glitz and glamor of the modern Bangkok

423. Near Siam quarter


424.


425.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

426.


427.


428.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

429.


430.


431.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

432.


433.


434. Siam Paragon - Bankoko prekybos "sostinė" (tiksliau "viena iš sostinių")


435.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

436.


437.


438.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

439.


440.


441.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

442.


443. Near Central World and Siam Paragon


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

444.


445. Siam Paragon surroundings


446. Vie Hotel with its extraordinary rooftop solution


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

447.


448.


449.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

450.


451.


452.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

453. Time to get back to the Airport. It's always sad to leave this amazing city...


454. Airport express train. Currently the fastest rail service in Thailand traveling at 160km/h



. A video showing the full journey from Makkasan Airport City Terminal to Suvarnabhumi Airport on the Airport Express train





455. Suvarnabhumi Airport. In my opinion, one of the most extraordinary airport designs in existence today


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

453. Time to get back to the Airport. It's always sad to leave this amazing city...


454. Airport express train. Currently the fastest rail service in Thailand traveling at 160km/h



. A video showing the full journey from Makkasan Airport City Terminal to Suvarnabhumi Airport on the Airport Express train





455. Suvarnabhumi Airport. In my opinion, one of the most extraordinary airport designs in existence today


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

After taking off you'll get a good idea what Bangkok surroundings are like

456.


457.


458.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

459. If I'm not mistaken the big construction is the Bangna shopping complex which includes an Ikea store among others


460.


461.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

462.


463.


464.


This i it from Bangkok this time. I very much hope to be back some time soon. Thanks all who were patient enough to follow at least some of that :cheers:

*THE END*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic as usual
It's been a pleasure tagging along


----------



## Bluemooncm78 (Aug 11, 2011)

kay:Bangkok, what a vibrant and lively city. I really like it. Thanks for the high quality photos..


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pics!! Damn, these pics (lovely quality) make me want to go back to Thailand and I was only there in August 2011 :lol:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you 

@seldomseen
I want to go back to Thailand/Bangkok as soon as the plane carrying me home takes off . Then I wait until next year and so on. I can't wait to be back.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Pansori said:


> Thank you
> 
> @seldomseen
> I want to go back to Thailand/Bangkok as soon as the plane carrying me home takes off . Then I wait until next year and so on. I can't wait to be back.


Every time I leave Thailand and arrive back in the USA...I get homesick for a few days. :lol:


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great sets of pics. :applause:

I look forward to your next sets, when you visit the city of angels again.


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Soot Yord(means Great)!!!
Your pics really awesome.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a full-on, vibrant city A great range of images. Great people photographs. Thank-you. I was a bit taken aback by the extent of the high-rises.

It's a shame, though, that so many young women have to prostitute themselves to earn money to survive, and that it is a magnet for sex tourists and paedophiles.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks very much all for your kind comments. I'm happy that someone enjoyed my photos 




openlyJane said:


> What a full-on, vibrant city A great range of images. Great people photographs. Thank-you. I was a bit taken aback by the extent of the high-rises.


Thanks alot. Bangkok is indeed a very vibrant city. Regarding highrises, however, it is not THAT mch of a highrise city though. It certainly is so in the main CBDs of Sathorn/Silom and Skhumvit but elsewhere it is typically lowrise. Certainly less highrie than, for instance, Chinese cities of comparable scale (Guangzhou, Shenzhen etc.).


> It's a shame, though, that so many young women have to prostitute themselves to earn money to survive, and that it is a magnet for sex tourists and paedophiles.


This is a rather popular topic on Thailand. I would, however, dare to disagree on some of your thoughts. If anything, Thailand should be praised and not criticized for the progress its done in making this business more civilized and safe (including from HIV) over the past few decades. The worst possible approach, in my opinion, is simply banning and "hiding" prostitution making it look as a criminal act by itself. This is a shame and serves no good purpose. This is not the case in Thailand and, in my opinion, it's a good thing. People (well, men) will always want to use sexual services be it Thailand or Somalia and they _will_ get it one way or another. In some countries this results in increased sexual assaults/rapes against women and/or bestiality... now that's something that should be worrying. The fact that it's been transformed into an easily accessible, well-developed and relatively safe industry is not a negative but rather a positive side of it.

Also, prostitution in Thailand is not more widespread than in any other East/SE Asian country. Only that Thailand despite being a developing and relatively cheap country has a fully developed (in some cases over-developed) general tourism industry makes it a very desirable as a general tourism destination. This means it gets more publicity than, say, Vietnam or Cambodia which in many cases still lack such essential tourism infrastructure as convenient road access or airports. Also, good situation of personal safety adds to that. Owing to this Thailand has become an extremely popular destination for foreigners who, of course help to spread the publicity including prostitution. This doesn't mean, however, that there is more of it in Bangkok than in Dongguan, Zhuhai or Sanya.

Finally the fact that someone is finding ways of earning more money without harming anyone is a good thing, not a bad one. Many of those girls instead of living in misery and only dreaming of having an own apartment or a car can actually have that thanks to their work by their free will (I'm not talking of illegal and forced work. Such cases are of criminal nature and should be punished accordingly). They earn it and this deserves respect. Just as their profession by itself. I wold never show or even think of disrespecting or in any other way diminishing a person employed in this kind of industry. It is the ignorance and unwillingness to see the bigger picture by some which is the bigger problem.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> What a full-on, vibrant city A great range of images. Great people photographs. Thank-you. I was a bit taken aback by the extent of the high-rises.
> 
> It's a shame, though, that so many young women have to prostitute themselves to earn money to survive, and that it is a magnet for sex tourists and paedophiles.


 i Understand if the foreigner think in this way. because for the tourist. When they come to Thailand they know only the tourist point. and ofcos the tourist point is full of that kind of service and that kind of people.

when tourist have seen like that they think the whole country is be like that becos they have never seen the other part. 

why when they came to Thailand they see only that kind of people?

Becos at the tourist point.(in which full of courtesan) Thais who are educated and have a good job seldom to go there.(such as walking street in pattaya, Patpong in Bkk. even patpong is at silom road which are the business street of Bkk but the business man or office worker like us don't waste the time to visit.). 
But if foreigner who came Thailand and they have ever came to the place like University, business area(come for real business) or living area where not the tourist point. they will see the very difference thing.
the tourist point where full of courtesan offering to the idiot tourist is a very small size of the country. please don't think most of us be like that. it's not fair for us.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I would add something else about a misconception in OpenlyJane's comments. You say it's a pity girls have to do this to survive. But Thailand is not a very poor country and I doubt that girls turn to prostitution to survive. The can always get a job in a seven-eleven or something like that. They do it because they are poor and it's a lucrative business. They're not trying to survive but to fund a consumer lifestyle. The idea that prostitutes do this kind of thing out of desperation I guess is a bit of a myth, it's just the temptation of fast money.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

^^

According to BangkokPost, they can earn at least 8000 Baht a day! that's about 240.000 baht a month or 7.784 US dollars! :dizzy:

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/health/260290/equality-for-sex-workers-urged

-------------------------------

The prostitutes in Thailand (both registered and unregistered) makes up less than 0,3% of the whole population.

The fact that the media is portraying Thailand as a prostitution filled place is truly unfortunate because not only does it portray a narrow segment of life in Thailand, but it pushes beyond and tarnishes an otherwise wonderful image of a country and of its people.
We're used to it already.. unfortunately


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry to continue this
watch this video.
if foreigner do this wrong thing . you will get free Thai massage :lol::lol:


----------



## RaySthlm (Dec 24, 2010)

Pansori said:


> Thanks alot. Bangkok is indeed a very vibrant city. Regarding highrises, however, it is not THAT mch of a highrise city though. It certainly is so in the main CBDs of Sathorn/Silom and Skhumvit but elsewhere it is typically lowrise. Certainly less highrie than, for instance, Chinese cities of comparable scale (Guangzhou, Shenzhen etc.).
> .


Bangkok is very much a skyscraper city, it is on spot number 5 as the city with most highrises.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

hackmanjkk said:


> i Understand if the foreigner think in this way. because for the tourist. When they come to Thailand they know only the tourist point. and ofcos the tourist point is full of that kind of service and that kind of people.
> 
> when tourist have seen like that they think the whole country is be like that becos they have never seen the other part.
> 
> ...


 Well off local men go to the massage places in Ratchada area, right? 
Not that there's anything to pity about that. I'd rather pity those who don't do that.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol::lol: Thanks for the video hackmanjkk, hilarious. What an ***hole hitting a girl like that.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hackmannjkk

No, don't worry. I know that Thailand is a beautiful country. I used to have a shop which sold, amongst other things, Thai antiques and artefacts. I would like to visit Chiang Mai.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Hackmannjkk
> 
> No, don't worry. I know that Thailand is a beautiful country. I used to have a shop which sold, amongst other things, Thai antiques and artefacts. I would like to visit Chiang Mai.


As popular as the Red Light District in Thailand is it's equally as robust in the likes of Amsterdam, Hong Kong, Manila, Las Vegas, etc. People flock to SE Asia for it's sex trade because it's cheaper.:lol: If a person travels to Thailand solely for the sex trade they're missing out on 99% of what the country has to offer. Keep in mind that simply dating in the US, EU, AU, UK etc is similar to prostitution itself---when you think about the amount of money that men spend on dates just for the end wish of having sex. :lol: Child sex??? C'mon it's rampant in the high income nations. hno: Thailand simply gets a much worse rap on this issue than it deserves while other countries fly under the radar.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

hackmanjkk said:


> sorry to continue this
> watch this video.
> if foreigner do this wrong thing . you will get free Thai massage :lol::lol:


Dang were those chicks lady boys?? They had some power behind those kicks!! :lol:

Google Translation:

แดงเป็นผู้ที่สาวประเภทสองลูกไก่? พวกเขามีอำนาจที่อยู่เบื้องหลังเตะที่บาง!


----------



## cokecool (Jun 6, 2011)

ดีครับ


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Pics of Bangkok never get boring!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates...:cheers1:


----------

